# Bear's track build



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I finally had some time and energy to do a few things to set up the track i have been neglecting . So since i wanted and needed a new table I have to scratch one out. I also wanted something with some sort of rounded corners so i am working out that issue as i go . Anyway i sorta forgot to take some pics at a few points but ya may get the jist of what i am up to thus far from the few pics i did take LOL ! 

Bear :wave:
*http://ballsoutho.webs.com/


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice looking table. Keep the Pictures coming.

Thanks


Rob


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I had a bit of trouble adding pics here as the system keeps rejecting some . Here is another of what 1 of the track layout plans May end up as . Not 100% yet but something like this .

Bear :wave:
*http://ballsoutho.webs.com/
*
Oh and BTW the golf cart pics are of my custom baby ! She is a 48volt high speed 32MPH , Jeep front , diamond plate floor , custom dash and steering wheel , DVD and CD player w/ Full ground effects lights , leather seats for 4 people and custom wheels ! All i need is a beverage blender and yee haw ! :thumbsup:
*


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Love the golf cart. With that much wattage you should be able to fit a Kegerator in the back!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

I like that layout design. It's balanced nicely and looks like a nice flowing ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

So, you're gonna power that nice lookin track with the golf cart?


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey dennis that looks to be a very cool n easy trak:thumbsup:. yer gonna enjoy that one. also let me guess.. yer retired in florida and spending the grand kids money on golf carts and dinner at the olive garden!!!enjoy it man you deserve it man. shuffle board anyone? what is the trak brand name? just and some rails and power and the tm will know where you are at all time.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

beast1624 said:


> Love the golf cart. With that much wattage you should be able to fit a Kegerator in the back!


*Yes ! And a blender for Margaritas !!! As is they can see me coming at night with the ground effects and sure as heck hear me anytime with the music LOL ! Bugs the hell out of guys around the golf course and i feel like Rodney Dangerfield . I can't golf and just go out and goof around to bother those with a stick up the keister LOL ! 

Bear :wave:
*http://ballsoutho.webs.com/


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice looking setup so far


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

That cart have guide pin on it? LOL


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

joegri said:


> hey dennis that looks to be a very cool n easy trak:thumbsup:. yer gonna enjoy that one. also let me guess.. yer retired in florida and spending the grand kids money on golf carts and dinner at the olive garden!!!enjoy it man you deserve it man. shuffle board anyone? what is the trak brand name? just and some rails and power and the tm will know where you are at all time.


*Hey Joe ,
the wife has had 3 different carts now and not stuck with her's yet . She can't decide is she wants to go granny or keep up with crazy hubby LOL ! She did have a custom Betty Boop that was oddly kinda cool and fast BUT... she sold it for a granny cart again. 
Hey the track is just a Maxtrack i had here i figured i should use since i had 2 . The table will allow me to swap to the other track later should i decide to do so as it also will fit . I rounded the corners some to allow for ease of manuvering around for marshals . I finally found the material i wanted for the round edges so now i can get my colors and them too ! 

Bear :wave:
*http://ballsoutho.webs.com/


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking Good Dennis :thumbsup:
PS- I WISH that I had a MaxTrax like that.... I'm still with sectional, but it gets the job done


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Next time Im down in FL Ill hit ya up, or next time your back in IL let me know


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Are the pictures still there? i'm having browser problems and was wondering where they were.


----------

